# Need help identifying



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, I recently found these in one of my tanks. It seemed to be on a plant and spread to a near by rock. Any ideas on what they could be (snail eggs or something) They are very tiny and a lot of them. This is a zoomed in picture.
Thank you for your help


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

sorry, here is a better picture


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

First I am not an expert. But, it seems to be the fruiting bodies of some sort of mold to me.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, Thank you very much for your fast response. Yeah, thats what I was thinking. I just have never seen them before and was getting a little worried. I tossed the plant and cleared the rock. I will be sure to keep an eye on it. 
Thanks again


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Harmless and very cool. I would have left them. Max discovered some in a couple of our vivs. They come and go as they please. Here are ours http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78760-worlds-smallest-mushrooms.html


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Harmless and very cool. I would have left them. Max discovered some in a couple of our vivs. They come and go as they please. Here are ours http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78760-worlds-smallest-mushrooms.html


Hi Pumilo, That makes me feel a lot better. Thank you for your help on this. To be honest, I got nervous and went to town cleaning. I will be sure to leave them next time.
Thanks again


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

My guess...fruiting slime mold (?). Very cool.


----------

